# Hispanohablantes, por aqui



## Ecorvi (Oct 31, 2008)

S? que no hay mucha informacion sobre la DP y la DR en castellano, mejor si podemos hablar del tema juntos.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

buenisimo,
Como es que hablas castellano? eres Latino?


----------



## Ecorvi (Oct 31, 2008)

Hola Scylla. No, vivi dos a?os en Andalucia y desde entonces me siento medio-espa?ol. Tengo muchos muy buen amigos alli. Y tu eres Espa?ola? o Latina? Vives en Europa o en EE-UU?


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Mexicana, y vivo en Israel (yyyy no, no apruebo lo que pasa)


----------



## Ecorvi (Oct 31, 2008)

Ah vale, estas en Israel pq reres judia? Mexico que pais mas hermoso!, subete al carro chava!


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

hahaha!  
veo que has conocido mas Mexicanos, que ya hablas como nosotros mi chavo 
no, estoy en Israel por que me case con un Israeli.


----------



## Ecorvi (Oct 31, 2008)

He conocido a algunos, o mas bien dicho algunas  Por cierto, hay mucha gente que se llama Israel en Mexico si no me equivoco. Eso sera por un lazo especial entre los dos paises?
Y donde estas en Israel, cerca del jaleo o mas tranquilita, tiene que ser un poco ansioso vivir en un pais en "guerra", no ? Y ultima pregunta, eres tu en la foto? Es muy linda esa mujer


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Ecorvi said:


> or cierto, hay mucha gente que se llama Israel en Mexico si no me equivoco. Eso sera por un lazo especial entre los dos paises?


no, es que es un nombre "biblico" y Mexico es un pais muy Catolico



Ecorvi said:


> donde estas en Israel, cerca del jaleo o mas tranquilita, tiene que ser un poco ansioso vivir en un pais en "guerra", no ?


cerca pero no se siente aca....los cafes estan llenos, y las tiendas...



Ecorvi said:


> eres tu en la foto?


Si  jeje las maravillas de una buena foto


----------



## Ecorvi (Oct 31, 2008)

Gracias. Como te llamas? Yo, soy Christophe o Cristobal. Encantado !
Ahora me entran ganas de burritos y guacamole


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Hola Christophe, soy Arabel 

Y nada, si voy de visita a Belgica pronto, o tu vienes a este pais en guerra, te prometo los burritos y el guacamole. Hasta enchiladas!


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

lol why do i know only dirty words in spanish?


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

:lol: :lol: because that's all you need to survive in Spanish speaking countries :lol:


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

lol :lol:


----------



## Ecorvi (Oct 31, 2008)

Ik spreek een beetje nederlands ook


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

lol ok cool.
Maar je komt dus uit het franse deel?


----------



## Ecorvi (Oct 31, 2008)

Ja, frans is mijn moedertaal. Dus ik spreek frans, spaans, engels en nederlands maar ik heb geen werk!


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

OK, SPanish speakers will think they completely lost it if they follow the thread and find Dutch. They will thing they have the worst derealization in history! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

:lol: hahaha Scylla

Dat is klote voor je, maar hoe komt dat? door je dp/dr? of omdat er geen werk is?


----------



## Ecorvi (Oct 31, 2008)

Het is niet door mijn dp/dr maar het is meer het tegendeel!

Traduccion: No tengo trabajo no pq tengo dp/dr pero mas bien el contrario!


----------



## Mathu (Jan 21, 2009)

Hola a todos,
Mucho gusto!

Estoy re confundido ahora... como es que los hispanohablantes aca hablan holandes tambien? Y encima hablan ingles como si fueran nativos?

Pero bueno, en esta sociedad mundializada, debe ser natural 

Yo no hablo nada de holandes, pero me parece barbaro ese idioma.

... De que estabamos hablando entonces?

Besos


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Hola Mathu

Bienvenido. Creo que por aca soy la unica que habla castellano como lengua materna, (por eso el Holandes)
La historia es que hay poquisimo, o nada de informacion en Castellano sobre depersonalizacion o derealizacion, asi que queremos echarle una mano a los hispanohablantes que tienen el desorden.
Cual es tu historia?


----------



## Ecorvi (Oct 31, 2008)

Hola Mathu, me gusta mucho la frase de Thoreau que tienes como firma.
Que nos cuenta, pare?


----------



## chmrlz62 (Mar 19, 2011)

por que no expresamos lo mismo que en todos los foros, pero en español? asi como una mini seccion? no puede ser que la despersonalizacion solo afecte a los gringos.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Como se llama? Bonita, mi casa, su casa


----------

